# 60 Fps auf einem 144 Hz Monitor + Gsync, Fast Sync



## Masaru99 (10. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte mal fragen, wenn man 60 Fps hat oder allgemein unter 144 Fps im Spiel hat bei einem 144 Hz Monitor, ob es zu einem stuttering oder tearing kommen kann.  
Und Gsync sich flüssiger anfüllt mit 60 Fps bei einem 144 Hz Monitor. Es passt sich ja glaube ich an die Fps an also 60 Fps wären 60 Hz und 65 Fps = 65Hz usw.

Ich habe auf manchen Seiten gelesen, dass es zu einem Input lag kommen kann mit Gsync stimmt das? 
und ob es sinnvoll ist, Gsync bei shooter zu aktivieren? z.B. Battlefield 5, Paladins, Overwatch etc... 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gsync? 

Habe auch eine Frage zu Fast Sync wenn man z.B. auf einem 60 Hz Monitor spielt und Fast Sync im Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktiviert hat, bekommt man dann unter 60 Fps auch stuttering? 
Ich weiß es ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man mehr als die Bildwiederholrate des Bildschirmes hat, dass es zu keinem tearing führen kann  aber ich möchte es trotzdem gerne wissen. 

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen, die sich auskennen damit und Erfahrung haben.

Danke voraus!


----------



## IICARUS (11. Februar 2019)

V-Sync soll zu Input-Lag führen.

Ich selbst habe davon noch nie was gemerkt.
V-Sync verhindert das die FPS über die Hz des Monitors hinaus steigen können.

G-Sync setzt die Hz gleich der FPS die immer zu jeder Zeit anliegen.
Es werden also die Hz mit den FPS die ständig anliegen gleich gesetzt. 

Bisher habe ich auch hier keinerlei Nachteile gemerkt.
Bei  mir läuft G-Sync problemlos und sehr gut.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. Februar 2019)

G-Sync eliminiert Tearing und hat an sich nichts mit der "Flüssigkeit" zu tun, dafür sind nur die Fps  zuständig.

tl;dr: G-Sync an, Vsync im Treiber (und nur da!) an, Framelimit auf -2 der oberen Grenze, also bspw. 142 Fps. Dann dürfte alles passen.

Warum? Darum: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Freesync-und-G-Sync-1272897/


----------



## Masaru99 (11. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Infos und den Link! 
Mit Riva Tuner kann man ja die Frame limitieren denke ich. Aber hab von einigen gehört, dass es den Input lag erhöhen soll dadurch? Da ist es doch sinnvoller die Frame im Spiel zu begrenzen falls vorhanden oder? 

Kann Vsync **schnell** zu einem ruckler oder Input lag führen kann, wenn man z.B. wie oben beschrieben auf einem 60Hz Monitor unter 60 Fps hat beispielsweise 40 Fps?
Bei Vsync ist ja das der Fall falls man einmal unter 60Fps kommt, dass es 30 frames zurück geht oder so ^^


----------



## 0ssi (16. Februar 2019)

Auf 60Hz mit V-Sync droppen die FPS nur von 60 auf 30 wenn das Spiel bzw. die Engine Double Buffer nutzt. Aktuelle Spiele(engines) unterstützen Triple Buffering also keine Drops aber Input Lag.

V-Sync schnell bedeutet bis 60FPS V-Sync mit Triple Buffering und ab 61FPS Fast Sync was zu Mikrorucklern führen kann, siehe hier.  Vergiss G-Sync. Nvidia unterstützt jetzt auch Adaptive Sync.


----------

